# Snowblower Safety: Folklore or Fact?



## Wm. Robert (Oct 24, 2020)

Remotely likely? Does it really matter? A plugged auger is why my 3' drift cutters are quick release. Yes , we get that much snow at times thanks to Mother Nature and Public Works snow plows.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

You notice now when you buy a new machine they all come with the little poky tool? I've not seen advice about not cleaning it out even with the engine off (am I expected to sell it as-is or take to the dealer just to remove last nights paper, in the middle of a snow storm?). I really can't see how there would be enough stored energy either in the engine or mechanism to cause it to move. Even if it were true that the compression stroke could store the energy, the piston will move, what 2"? Then there is the belt and clutching mechanisms.

It's either lawyers talking or dealers trying to pad their business.


----------



## PaulDay (Oct 28, 2020)

Every snow blower that I've ever used had a handle that needed to be squeezed and held to engage the mechanical throwing system. Without the handle being depressed, the engine is not engaged with the impeller. Personally, I wouldn't buy or operate a snow blower that didn't have this feature.

Don't know how you can lose fingers like this! Anyway, it's pretty useless to be using your hands to remove frozen slush jammed behind impeller. I've always used a metal rod/stick of some kind and have even gotten out the hot air gun to melt the ice jam.

Have a good day.


----------



## 660catman (Aug 25, 2019)

Wow! Must be new generation thinking [emoji848]. I have a Toro from 1976 and the safety switch on RH handlebar still works. Leave it in gear or belt tensioner engaged it will not start. Disengage belt tensioner and impeller will not turn at all even with engine running. And I have never needed to put my hand down the chute. 
Even with my 50” snowblower on my tractor I will not do anything unless tractor is off. 


Retired guy from Southern Manitoba, Canada.


----------



## FirebirdHank (Jan 31, 2021)

My first snowblower was a Montgomery Ward 8hp Made by Gilson. It had no safety features. Engage a lever behind the engine to operate the auger until you moved the lever back to foo position. Push the drive lever forward and away it went. It would go with or without you behind it. It did have to be held on reverse though so I guess it did have one safety feature. It was a beast to start but once running worked great. Used it for 30 years and never once thought about sticking my hand in the impeller while it was running.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

PaulDay said:


> Every snow blower that I've ever used had a handle that needed to be squeezed and held to engage the mechanical throwing system. Without the handle being depressed, the engine is not engaged with the impeller. Personally, I wouldn't buy or operate a snow blower that didn't have this feature.
> 
> Don't know how you can lose fingers like this! Anyway, it's pretty useless to be using your hands to remove frozen slush jammed behind impeller. I've always used a metal rod/stick of some kind and have even gotten out the hot air gun to melt the ice jam.
> 
> Have a good day.


Yup - forgot about that; when the handles aren't engaged, the belts are slack. I've only picked up a wet newspaper once and was an unholy mess - I had to pop one of the auger bearing brackets off to get at it. Sometime, the little drain hole at the bottom of the impeller housing will get plugged a ice will freeze the impeller to the housing. I too have a steel bar to get in there and free it.

I also forgot that, even if the engine magically died at TDC, most small engine have a compression release for starting. Without the engine spinning, the exhaust valve would be slightly open.


----------



## SARG (Dec 28, 2020)

A little bit like the sticker on the anti-freeze bottle that says "Do not drink".


----------



## bubbler (Oct 18, 2010)

With my 96 MTD I'd used the handle end of the shovel or broom to clear. With my new Ariens there's a tool that conveniently attaches to the auger shroud.

I don't stick my hands/arms into anything unless I absolutely can't help it.

...but I also don't believe that a single cylinder engine is going to stop at the top of its compression cycle and have potential energy to spin backward...


----------



## LS-6 (Nov 26, 2019)

Next thing they'll tell up is not to clear your snow shovel while your hands are on it.
Stupidity is abundant.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

Instructions are full of idiot proofing. I just got new floor mats for my F150. The instructions said: Step 1, remove old floor mats. Step 2, install new floor mats. They used 2 sheets of paper to print that message in 20 languages. Can’t fix stupid.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

CodeMatters said:


> Listening to radio and heard a warning that went something
> like this:
> Do not clear out a plugged chute/auger with your hands even
> with the engine off. They went on to claim this is dangerous
> ...


Is any one prepared to say it would never happen?


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

It might happen the same day that you win the lottery or get struck by lightning.


----------



## user_12345a (Nov 23, 2014)

why risk it though?


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

Old Thomas said:


> Instructions are full of idiot proofing. I just got new floor mats for my F150. The instructions said: Step 1, remove old floor mats. Step 2, install new floor mats. They used 2 sheets of paper to print that message in 20 languages. Can’t fix stupid.


It is to be expected in this litigious society.

It is why we now have ridiculous warnings like "Contains nuts"..., on a container of nuts.


----------



## CodeMatters (Aug 16, 2017)

Thanks for all the input. Personally my own interest is limited to
understanding the mechanics, especially since I was wondering 
if I was missing something. 

For those more concerned about the safety, I would suggest 
loosening the spark plug a turn before working in the area. 

Remember, you might be able to clear snow/slush with a stick,
but if you wrap/jam something* in there, you'll need to get your
hands in there.

*paper, ext cord, rope, string, stick, dog toy, clothes line, infant.....
...........

Thanks again!


----------



## SARG (Dec 28, 2020)

CodeMatters said:


> For those more concerned about the safety, I would suggest
> loosening the spark plug a turn before working in the area.


Or maybe just pull the plug wire like anyone who has ever worked on a small engine.


----------



## YaterSpoon (Dec 1, 2016)

Zero chance, but it's good practice to use a tool instead. Less thinking required.


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

Well TORO thinks it can happen!









Toro issues nationwide recall for a snow blower that carries the risk of amputation | CNN Business


Toro is recalling around 6,700 Toro Power Max 826 OHAE Snowthrowers with the model number 37802 because of an amputation hazard, according to the US Consumer Product Safety Commission.




www.cnn.com


----------



## ChuckTin (Nov 17, 2014)

You all are forgetting that safety instructions are there to protect the Brand, not the user! File under "can't say we didn't warn you".

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## CodeMatters (Aug 16, 2017)

jbfan said:


> Well TORO thinks it can happen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Recall is partially relevant since it involves "augers that may fail to disengage when
the control lever is released" , but not fully relevant since it doesn't say anything
about auger moving with engine OFF.


----------



## 660catman (Aug 25, 2019)

CodeMatters said:


> Recall is partially relevant since it involves "augers that may fail to disengage when
> the control lever is released" , but not fully relevant since it doesn't say anything
> about auger moving with engine OFF.


The recall came today for us from Health Canada. 


Retired guy from Southern Manitoba, Canada.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

My dad had an old lawn mower that had the little metal tab that you pushed against the spark plug to turn it off. As he was putting it away he bumped something with the blade and away it went, started right up. He said it scared the crap out of him.


----------



## Erico (Oct 24, 2016)

These is an old post over at jlconline where one of the regular posters posted a picture of his fingers after an incident you are talking about. His fingers had wires in them.





__





Snow Blower vs Fingers - Fine Homebuilding


I posted this at JLC and didn’t realize that there are alot of people who have snow blower accidents. Two weeks ago this is what happens when a pineapple like […]




www.finehomebuilding.com


----------



## CodeMatters (Aug 16, 2017)

Erico said:


> These is an old post over at jlconline where one of the regular posters posted a picture of his fingers after an incident you are talking about. His fingers had wires in them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From the linked article:
"_Two weeks ago this is what happens when a pineapple like myself cleans out the clogged chute of a snow blower* without turning it off." *_

Different scenario than this thread : engine running vs engine off. 

I'll continue to work on snowblowers, auger and all, with the engine turned off
(and spark plug cap disconnected).

As always, YMMV.


----------

